# Rules and Regulations for snow plowing



## OntarioGuy

I just moved to central Ontario and want to start a snow plow business. Does anyone know the basic rules and regullations. For example do you need back up lights and beeper, do you have to have a beacon and what colour, do you need a special licence for a half ton to one ton truck, are you allowed to drive with your plow wings out/on and if there is anything else you can tell me I would appreciate it. Thanks for helping out the newbie.


----------



## hydro_37

check town and state ordinance online to see what you need
good luck and have fun


----------



## goel

Back up lights are only required for seeing, not required by law.
Beeper is optional, depending on who you work for. ie school boards usually require it, residential customers hate it.
Beacon is optional - BUT if you put one on do not use BLUE. Unless you are working for a roads department you can recieve a ticket. You can have a blue one on in parking lots, but as soon as you forget and leave it on when travelling on the road it is illegal.
Plow wings - depends on the size of your plow. If you have a 6' plow with wings, yes you are legal. If you have a 8.5' plow with wings they need to come off for road travel. If you have hydralic wings, they fold in.

I think I answered all your questions.


----------



## OntarioGuy

Yup i belive you did thanks alot, appreciate it. Also when you have your plow on its blocking your licence plate do you have to hang it some where else? or its fine as long is one is visabile.(just thought of that one)


----------



## goel

Yep, take it off the front and throw it on the dash or mount it on the plow frame.

Same applies to a salter on the back, but you are also required to have a license plate light.

Techically, they both have to be visible - but depends on who pulls you over.


----------



## OntarioGuy

ok i got it know, thanks for the responses, appreciate it.


----------



## ihwild

*backup beeper*

If you find yourself with clients that require the backup beeper and clients that hate it. Just put in a disable switch for it. If it seems to much of a pain to find a way to tap off the reverse circuit up front by the cab you could either use the switch to activate a relay or put the switch somewhere in the back where you reach it while outside. Just if it is outside protect it somehow. That way everyone is happy.

Rich


----------



## wildwilly

Also,. if you are weight registered for MORE than 4500 kgs you will need your cvor documents and safety registration too. Don't have your equipment looking like crap. (do not attract attention to yourself or the big bad M.T.O. will show you EVERYTHING that is wrong with your truck and ticket you accordingly).As I found out today...the Ministry of Revenue pulled aside me to check that I wasn't using farm diesel...I always wondered what those guys did.

good luck have fun...there is a BOSS dealership east of Peterborough (on #7)if you are looking for one of those.
Don't let anyone nickel and dime you...but up there, there are alot of plow guys!

CHEERS


----------



## STIHL GUY

around here it is illegal to push snow across the street. you can get awaw with it as long as you clean up all the trails of snow left and leave the street clean


----------



## OntarioGuy

Thanks for all the responses. I have a coupple more questions that i came up with. If you can get a ticket for using a blue becon why do some many independent plows use that color? why not orange? Some guys have blue and orange light flashing while on the road. So is this a law that is not well known? Also when you are talking to other componey members how would you communite? CB radios, two way radios, raido phones,ect. Thanks for all the responeces, just trying to learn the bussines. thanks


----------



## OntarioGuy

wildwilly;1194919 said:


> Also,. if you are weight registered for MORE than 4500 kgs you will need your cvor documents and safety registration too. Don't have your equipment looking like crap. (do not attract attention to yourself or the big bad M.T.O. will show you EVERYTHING that is wrong with your truck and ticket you accordingly).As I found out today...the Ministry of Revenue pulled aside me to check that I wasn't using farm diesel...I always wondered what those guys did.
> 
> good luck have fun...there is a BOSS dealership east of Peterborough (on #7)if you are looking for one of those.
> Don't let anyone nickel and dime you...but up there, there are alot of plow guys!
> 
> CHEERS


Cool thanks i will have to check out the BOSS dealer next time i am around there thanks


----------



## OntarioGuy

STIHL GUY;1196483 said:


> around here it is illegal to push snow across the street. you can get awaw with it as long as you clean up all the trails of snow left and leave the street clean


What should be done if the municaply plow have not gone by yet? Clean the area for them where you push across the road or gust make it look like the rest of the road?Thanks


----------



## wildwilly

I do believe the new holland dealer carries plows also..not sure what make..... just south from the hospital to 7a


----------



## ironjet

i wouldnt put a licence plate on the dash. years ago a police officer stopped me (not in a plow truck) and mentioned that if anything happened , the plate would act like a 12 ' razor blade flying around - not good 
bolt it to the plow frame or the bumper


----------



## OntarioGuy

ironjet;1203881 said:


> i wouldnt put a licence plate on the dash. years ago a police officer stopped me (not in a plow truck) and mentioned that if anything happened , the plate would act like a 12 ' razor blade flying around - not good
> bolt it to the plow frame or the bumper


I never thought abought it that way, that could have been pain full


----------



## goel

Lucfw;1197991 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I have a coupple more questions that i came up with. If you can get a ticket for using a blue becon why do some many independent plows use that color? why not orange? Some guys have blue and orange light flashing while on the road. So is this a law that is not well known? Also when you are talking to other componey members how would you communite? CB radios, two way radios, raido phones,ect. Thanks for all the responeces, just trying to learn the bussines. thanks


Blue beacon is as you suggest a law that is not well known, but more and more are getting tickets for it.

Preference/location usually dictates communication. Vast majority use cell phones, mike's etc. Few that are close use CB's or walkie talkies - but the range is very limited.

Plowing across roads is illegal, before or after the municiple plows go by. Unless someone complains, it is usually overlooked - but snowbanks remain for a long time in the winter and so the evidence is visible. We always assume if you need to plow it across the street, you do not know what you are doing.


----------



## toyotaplow

using a blue beacon became illegal about 2-3 years ago when the OPP started using blue strobes on their cruisers. the company i work for uses two-way radios in all our machines. cb range is very limited and your competition can listen to everything you say. back-up beepers are required on any heavy equipment, back-up lights a are luxury. for the wings, where i plow no one bothers to take them off but it's a small town and people here just might not care. the only other thing i can think of is make sure all your vehicles and insured accordingly for the job you are using it for.


----------



## OntarioGuy

Thanks I have tearned a great deal of stuff here. What is the insurence that you will need? could you regester a half ton under non-commertial but still plow with it?


----------



## toyotaplow

if you are plowing contracts you will need a commercial policy that has liability to cover any potential injuries and property damage that may be caused by the vehicle. you probably also want your truck and plow covered in the event of an accident.


----------



## OntarioGuy

Ok Thanks, not trying to be noise but around how much would that cost?


----------

